# Battery Grips, are they worth it?



## JRPhotos (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm looking at buying a new or used Canon battery grip for my 5D MKIV. Are they worth it? I shoot a lot of portraits and have never used one. I have no camera stores in the area to try/buy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2017)

I have bought grips for all my cameras since 1978 (well those that didn't come with a built in one), I couldn't work anywhere nearly as efficiently without one as I rotate the camera a lot.

In my personal opinion grips have become even more useful now they have second joysticks and other buttons as well as the second shutter button, the fact that they can double your battery life is an even bigger bonus. But my main reason for getting them has always been ergonomic.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 18, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I have bought grips for all my cameras since 1978 (well those that didn't come with a built in one), I couldn't work anywhere nearly as efficiently without one as I rotate the camera a lot.
> 
> In my personal opinion grips have become even more useful now they have second joysticks and other buttons as well as the second shutter button, the fact that they can double your battery life is an even bigger bonus. But my main reason for getting them has always been ergonomic.



In short: +1


----------



## old-pr-pix (Sep 18, 2017)

Handy but not necessary for me. I have battery grips on 2 out of 3 bodies and generally find I like the ergonomics better. Rent or buy where you can easily return if you are unsure. It really depends on your hand size, your camera body (5DIV), and your lens collection. I find the bigger/longer the lens the more I like having a grip.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 18, 2017)

I noticed one issue when I used them with my old film cameras. I use a quick release tripod plate that stays on the bottom of the camera (the fairly small Manfrotto standard plate). When I am shooting handheld in the vertical position the plate digs into my palm (with the battery grip and using the vertical shutter button). It is very uncomfortable. With a large telephoto lens the plate goes on the tripod collar of the lens itself, so this is not an issue UNLESS you do what I did and still leave the plate on the body for when I switch to standard lens. In that case even on a tripod it is uncomfortable with a telephoto lens. So if you plan to leave a plate on your body then I would say no it is not worth it. Also it adds weight so if you like to go light then no it is not worth it.

If you do *not* keep a tripod plate on your body then yes it can be more comfortable for vertical shooting. However since I went to digital SLR's (5D2 and then 5D3) I have never used a battery grip and I have never missed it. I still keep a plate attached to my 5D3 most of the time so I find it better *not* to use the grip. I recently picked up a used 1D4 (which has a built in grip), but I only use that with a telephoto lens (with its own tripod collar). Therefore it is comfortable since I don't need a plate on the body itself (the weight of that monster camera however is another matter).


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2017)

Good point, but I think it depends somewhat on the plates you use. Certainly plates like the RRS brand are very well designed with smooth edges and comfortable to hold. I'd agree that others don't work as well though.



MrFotoFool said:


> I noticed one issue when I used them with my old film cameras. I use a quick release tripod plate that stays on the bottom of the camera (the fairly small Manfrotto standard plate). When I am shooting handheld in the vertical position the plate digs into my palm (with the battery grip and using the vertical shutter button). It is very uncomfortable. With a large telephoto lens the plate goes on the tripod collar of the lens itself, so this is not an issue UNLESS you do what I did and still leave the plate on the body for when I switch to standard lens. In that case even on a tripod it is uncomfortable with a telephoto lens. So if you plan to leave a plate on your body then I would say no it is not worth it. Also it adds weight so if you like to go light then no it is not worth it.
> 
> If you do *not* keep a tripod plate on your body then yes it can be more comfortable for vertical shooting. However since I went to digital SLR's (5D2 and then 5D3) I have never used a battery grip and I have never missed it. I still keep a plate attached to my 5D3 most of the time so I find it better *not* to use the grip. I recently picked up a used 1D4 (which has a built in grip), but I only use that with a telephoto lens (with its own tripod collar). Therefore it is comfortable since I don't need a plate on the body itself (the weight of that monster camera however is another matter).


----------



## pwp (Sep 18, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I have bought grips for all my cameras since 1978 (well those that didn't come with a built in one), I couldn't work anywhere nearly as efficiently without one as I rotate the camera a lot.
> 
> In my personal opinion grips have become even more useful now they have second joysticks and other buttons as well as the second shutter button, the fact that they can double your battery life is an even bigger bonus. But my main reason for getting them has always been ergonomic.



Yep! That's it. Get a grip. No argument.

-pw


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 18, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I have bought grips for all my cameras since 1978 (well those that didn't come with a built in one), I couldn't work anywhere nearly as efficiently without one as I rotate the camera a lot.
> 
> In my personal opinion grips have become even more useful now they have second joysticks and other buttons as well as the second shutter button, the fact that they can double your battery life is an even bigger bonus. But my main reason for getting them has always been ergonomic.



+1, +1 RRS plates
Additionally, the added weight adds inertia, which I find beneficial. 
One potential issue is the screw connection, which can become loose. When shooting on tripod with a loose connection, you lose a lot of stability. I use the non-permanent locktite on those screws.


----------



## JRPhotos (Sep 18, 2017)

There's seems to be a benefit to having this, I already have 2 batteries as well. I don't want to rent and then not be able to get that $ back.

I'll see if I can find one used. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi JRPhotos. 
If you routinely shoot portrait orientation (or use long white lenses) I'd say a grip is a no brainer especially since (as someone else mentioned) they have a joystick and all the extra buttons now. 

Hi MrFotoFool. 
I have had the Manfrotto RC2 plates and almost finished making the transition to Arca Swiss plates (only my 40D used mostly in my workshop with dedicated supports is not converted to AS). 
The Manfrotto plates are far more beastly to hold than even the cheap AS compatible plates, just look for the ones with larger radii corners, the RC2 plates have that horrid point on the corners, almost anything would be better than that, you might consider attacking the point with a file to ease the pain. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> I noticed one issue when I used them with my old film cameras. I use a quick release tripod plate that stays on the bottom of the camera (the fairly small Manfrotto standard plate). When I am shooting handheld in the vertical position the plate digs into my palm (with the battery grip and using the vertical shutter button). It is very uncomfortable. With a large telephoto lens the plate goes on the tripod collar of the lens itself, so this is not an issue UNLESS you do what I did and still leave the plate on the body for when I switch to standard lens. In that case even on a tripod it is uncomfortable with a telephoto lens. So if you plan to leave a plate on your body then I would say no it is not worth it. Also it adds weight so if you like to go light then no it is not worth it.
> 
> If you do *not* keep a tripod plate on your body then yes it can be more comfortable for vertical shooting. However since I went to digital SLR's (5D2 and then 5D3) I have never used a battery grip and I have never missed it. I still keep a plate attached to my 5D3 most of the time so I find it better *not* to use the grip. I recently picked up a used 1D4 (which has a built in grip), but I only use that with a telephoto lens (with its own tripod collar). Therefore it is comfortable since I don't need a plate on the body itself (the weight of that monster camera however is another matter).


----------



## aldvan (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a 1Ds mk3 and a 5DSR, and, in the past, other 5 models.
For a long time I considered the 5s a less tool, just for the smaller body.
Then, after years going around with the extra kilos of the 1 hanging from my neck and with the (relative) lightness of the 5 from my shoulder, I've started to think that the huge dimension of the 1 is very rewarding in terms of appearance, but it is a pain not justified by results.
If the 1Ds wouldn't be an historical piece, worthy to be collected, I would now convert it in a second 5DSR body, as many pros already did...
Given all this, the last thing I would do would hang a grip to a body happily reduced in size and weight ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 18, 2017)

JRPhotos said:


> There's seems to be a benefit to having this, I already have 2 batteries as well. I don't want to rent and then not be able to get that $ back.
> 
> I'll see if I can find one used. Thanks everyone.



Good choice, IMO. Agree with others that it's mainly about ergonomics, not just for portrait oritentation shooting, but also for holding a heavier lens. I've used grips since my first dSLR (a T1i/500D), and on the few occasions when I removed it, with a lens like a 17-55, 24-105 or even moreso a 70-200/2.8, after a couple of hours my hand would be feeling the strain, whereas with a grip, no issues. I use a hand strap (Canon E1). I like the feel of the 1-series better than a gripped body, the integrated grip is a different shape.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 18, 2017)

I suppose the advantage of a detachable grip (as opposed to the 1D series built in) is that you can remove it when you want to travel light. If you are just walking around with one small lens and no bag you can take it off to stay light. If you are shooting with a larger lens you can attach it.

That being said, it is a personal choice and hard to say if it will be right FOR YOU until you try it. As I said I do not use one (though I did in the past with film bodies) and I do not feel the need for it myself. Today I am mailing in my 1D4 and 5D3 to KEH and I have already purchased a Canon refurb 5D4 to replace both of them. I will not be ordering a grip.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes and no. I have a Battery Grip for my 6D and my son for his 7DII. So in both cases I can say, that there is ergonomically a clear Advantage, the camera has a much better "feeling" with grip than without. And the longer Battery-Life gives you more Security. 

Nevertheless, compared with the 1D-Body it remains a makeshift.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have historically resisted grips...but there is one specific application where I recently decided to pick one up - vertical sports shooting, as a way to try to steady the camera and increase hit rate (and improve the ergonomics of holding a 70-200 in portrait orientation)!

Tried it once, think it made things a little easier...but all other uses, I continue to leave it off. Appreciate the lighter weight and smaller size, makes it easier to pack too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2017)

Its a personal choice, some love them, some hate them. I've never warmed up to using them, I've had several. I do think they should come in handy, but the ones I've had in the past just never worked out well.

I may yet get one for my 5D MK IV, since I will probably never be able to handle a 1 series again due to my carpal tunnel.


----------



## LDS (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought my first grip recently, and my newbie review would be:

Pros:

Improved ergonomic
More comfortable/stable vertical shooting (right arm stays close to the body)
Longer autonomy with two batteries

Cons:
Bulkier/heavier
Not all camera bags accept the camera with the grip mounted

BTW: does anyone know if the BG-E11 can be used with rechargeable AA batteries, or only with alkaline ones? The instructions are not very clear about it (or I missed something)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 18, 2017)

LDS said:


> I bought my first grip recently, and my newbie review would be:
> 
> Pros:
> Improved ergonomic
> ...


Yes, BG-E11 can use rechargeable AA batteries.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 19, 2017)

Sir, I hate to rain on your day, but...you do realise that 500gr heavy vertical grip turns your 5D series body effectively into the 1D heavyweight?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31766.msg646889#msg646889





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a personal choice, some love them, some hate them. I've never warmed up to using them, I've had several. I do think they should come in handy, but the ones I've had in the past just never worked out well.
> 
> I may yet get one for my 5D MK IV, since I will probably never be able to handle a 1 series again due to my carpal tunnel.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 19, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Sir, I hate to rain on your day, but...you do realise that 500gr heavy vertical grip turns your 5D series body effectively into the 1D heavyweight?
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31766.msg646889#msg646889
> 
> ...



handling a 1 series everyday is different then handling a 5div with a grip every once in a while when the need arrises.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 19, 2017)

That "once in awhile" heavy body handling may (most likely will) cause an extreme pain for a person that is suffering carpal tunnel. the better advice would be to invest in a light and sturdy monopod with Arca Swiss compatible clamp or tilt head and a good L-Plate for easy switching to portrait orientation, that will improve handling dramatically and eliminate unnecessary joints stress.


Ryananthony said:


> handling a 1 series everyday is different than handling a 5div with a grip every once in awhile when the need arises.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 19, 2017)

I love grips. Been using one for past 10 years. I didn't get one immediately for my 5D4 and it felt naked. Now I have one and it's great. I have it on 90% of the time, and I take it off for special occasions when I want to go light. On my 1DX it's much more painful process to remove the grip.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh yeah.. And how do you go about it? Hacksaw or angle grinder? 



tpatana said:


> ... On my 1DX it's much more painful process to remove the grip...


----------



## tpatana (Sep 19, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Oh yeah.. And how do you go about it? Hacksaw or angle grinder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, and that's the easy part. Way more difficult to tape it back together after I'm done.


----------



## Talys (Sep 19, 2017)

I think they're wonderful if you are going to shoot in portrait mode. For something that isn't very heavy, they add an amazing amount of weight.

They also come in very handy with a gimbal and heavy lens, because they add weight to the back part of the camera, and help you easily balance the front/back, without a long tripod plate.

But on a 5DIV, if there's even the tiniest chance it will be useful, just buy a cheap knockoff on Amazon. They are remarkably well made... for $50... and if you don't like it, they came with a pair of LPE6 batteries that will work perfectly with your camera 

And if it does work out and it's something you use day in and out, you can always spend 6x the money to get a real Canon one.



SecureGSM said:


> Oh yeah.. And how do you go about it? Hacksaw or angle grinder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh! Primitives! 

** pulls out laser scalpel **


----------



## midluk (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a grip for my 70D. I rarely use it for vertical shooting (usually there is some strap or plate mounted to the tripod screw which is in the way) or to increase battery life (usually have only one battery installed), but my main motivation was to increase the length of the normal horizontal grip. Without the added grip, there is not enough space to comfortably place my little finger on, but with the added grip it feels much better. And your camera looks much more professional!
Of course it comes with the downside of added weight and it is more difficult to support your camera and small lens with the palm of your left hand. 

For the 5D4 fortunately the grip is slightly longer and I haven't felt the need to buy a grip for it, yet.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

I had a grip for my 7D and found it really helped balanced longer lenses well, and it really helped with portrait orientation. Oddly, since I switched to the 7D2 I have not bought a grip for it.I don't know why.


----------



## neonlight (Sep 24, 2017)

Having got a "free" grip with my 7DII I find I use it with my bigger lens (which is most of the time) but don't need it with the smaller lenses. Main reasons I like the grip are
(1) longer battery life. This is more noticable with the 7DII which seems to eat electrons breakfast, lunch, dinner.
(2) Little finger has something to hold onto
(3) and better balance for the longer lens
(4) very useful for portrait mode with the duplicate buttons

However- as mentioned by others it is a tighter squeeze to fit into my camera bag, and is not so convenient with the smaller lenses, when it just seems to add weight. So if I know I am only going to do a "walk round" I usually take it off.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 24, 2017)

*Public Image*

One other factor in favor of battery grips... I think they make the photographer look more professional. If you work with the public shooting events like weddings, the client will be just a bit more likely to feel they got their money's worth if you show up with a gripped body. It's likely they won't know the difference between that and a 1D series pro body.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Sir, I hate to rain on your day, but...you do realise that 500gr heavy vertical grip turns your 5D series body effectively into the 1D heavyweight?
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31766.msg646889#msg646889
> 
> ...



I can remove the grip from a 5D MK IV if it becomes a issue, not so for a 1 series. The grips I've had in the past did not make my 5D's feel anywhere near as heavy as my 1D cameras. When using a camera for long periods, I use a monopod, having the shutter release in the correct place when the camera is in portrait position would be very helpful. Still, as noted, I'm reluctant to get yet another grip and then not use it.

BTW, a 1DX II weighs 1526g with battery and CF card, a 5D MK IV weighs 1281g with battery, grip, and CF card. so there is 245 grams less weight (16%).


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 24, 2017)

*Voltage Question*

Here's a question for the techies in the group...

A long time ago I read that the two batteries in the grip would provide higher voltage to the focus motor in the lens, resulting in faster autofocus. I think the same article said higher battery voltage allowed the 1D series to provide faster autofocus than smaller bodies. I presume that some lenses would benefit from the higher voltage more than others.

Am I remembering that correctly? Do you think that holds true with the current bodies?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2017)

*Re: Voltage Question*



drmikeinpdx said:


> Here's a question for the techies in the group...
> 
> A long time ago I read that the two batteries in the grip would provide higher voltage to the focus motor in the lens, resulting in faster autofocus. I think the same article said higher battery voltage allowed the 1D series to provide faster autofocus than smaller bodies. I presume that some lenses would benefit from the higher voltage more than others.
> 
> Am I remembering that correctly? Do you think that holds true with the current bodies?



Not for faster autofocus. The voltage is no higher thn one battery, except for high current disharge. In a one series camera, the battery voltage is much higher.

FPS as the battery is discharged should be faster than with one battery discharged the same amount. The internal resistance of two batteries in parallel is lower, so the voltage drop is less when high current is being drawn from the batteries. So, when the batteries are down to 1/2 discharged or more, the shutter at high FPS should operate faster.


----------



## Talys (Sep 24, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Sir, I hate to rain on your day, but...you do realise that 500gr heavy vertical grip turns your 5D series body effectively into the 1D heavyweight?
> ...



245 grams seems like a tiny little bit in isolation, but added onto the body, it's actually huge.

An LPE6 battery is only 80 grams! It feels like it weighs nothing in your hands. But take a camera with a lens like a 70-200, and a grip that holds two LPE6 batteries, with no batteries, and hold it up to eye level for 10 seconds. Then do the same with 1 battery. Then 2 batteries. The difference of each 80g is remarkable, in my opinion.

Now try to hold the camera rotated, without the grip in the right spot for 10 seconds, 5 times. Suddenly, the grip seems worth the weight 

I'm not sure about the 5DIV, but on the 80D, it's possible to use a grip + just 1 battery. I've done that lots of times on bird portraiture, when I know that I'm not going to be shooting for more than an hour or two anyways. Another (sort of?) cool thing. On some grips, you can use AA batteries instead of the camera's batteries. I've actually never even tried it, but I guess if you use regular batteries for flashes and carry them around anyways, it's another backup power source of sorts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2017)

Talys said:


> I'm not sure about the 5DIV, but on the 80D, it's possible to use a grip + just 1 battery. I've done that lots of times on bird portraiture, when I know that I'm not going to be shooting for more than an hour or two anyways. Another (sort of?) cool thing. On some grips, you can use AA batteries instead of the camera's batteries. I've actually never even tried it, but I guess if you use regular batteries for flashes and carry them around anyways, it's another backup power source of sorts.



All that is quiet true, but up until now, I've never or at least seldom used a battery until it expired, I could easily get 2000+ shots in a session. The 5D MK IV seems to use batteries much faster, but I'm suspicious that the original battery is not totally up to par. I bought a second battery and it seemed to be better. They both have the same date stamped on them, and I did not mark them, so I've lost track as to which is which. I'll mark them so I can track them more easily than looking at camera data.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

*Re: Voltage Question*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question for the techies in the group...
> ...


Tricky one. 
I read somewhere that the 1Dx2 AF performance starts to drop one the battery reaches about 40% of charge (I guess 40% of very impressive is still impressive), so I would imagine it would happen sooner with a single battery in the 80D/7D2/5D4, and having a grip with 2 batteries may well maintain the AF performance for longer.


----------



## Talys (Sep 25, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All that is quiet true, but up until now, I've never or at least seldom used a battery until it expired, I could easily get 2000+ shots in a session. The 5D MK IV seems to use batteries much faster, but I'm suspicious that the original battery is not totally up to par. I bought a second battery and it seemed to be better. They both have the same date stamped on them, and I did not mark them, so I've lost track as to which is which. I'll mark them so I can track them more easily than looking at camera data.



Yeah, me too, with the exception of USB or WiFi tethering -- that will almost kill 1 fully charged battery and at least 50% of a second one in a full (8ish hour) work day. But it's not like in that situation you can't just stop and pop a new one in.

But this is pretty much why if I'm heading out for an afternoon of hobby shooting, if I want a grip, I'll often just put in one battery in it at a time (there's always a spare in the car anyhow). The exception would be if I'm going to use a gimbal, and I want the back to be heavier to balance easier


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 25, 2017)

Canon, at least, do not change the voltage or clock up/down the processor(s), regardless of battery used. 1D, 5D, 6D, 7D, 80D, whatever. No Canon body has ever had variable voltage or clock based on battery power or grip.

Other companies, however do use this. Fuji, for instance, have a 'boost' switch on the grip for the X-T2 which does exactly this; raise the voltage, raise the processor back to stock speed (it's actually underclocked by default), and get higher performance. When you turn the boost switch off, everything returns to normal, despite still having two batteries.

Canon 1Ds already run with higher voltage and higher clock than all other Canon bodies. This is why 1D and 5D bodies of the same generation, with the same processors and both of a 'pro' level, still have a difference in base operation speed. The general rule with DSLRs is you underclock the processor(s) to keep heat down and keep performance consistent; the 1D bodies, exclusively, run their processors at full speed.



All that said, whether you use a grip or not is entirely personal preference. I always do, purely because even when holding the camera landscape, I find a bare 5D or smaller body too small. My fingers dangle off the bottom and it's genuinely distracting, to me, as someone who grew up on large format, medium format, and 1D bodies. Of course, plenty of other people want their camera bodies to get smaller and smaller...

It's entirely personal preference. There's no performance difference. Either you like the feel of it or you don't, that simple. You won't know until you try it; if your local store own't let you try the grip on your body before you buy it, ask if they have a 1D body you can pick up to see if you like the feel of that, since it's essentially the same.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Aceflibble. 
Actually I think it goes if the local store won't let you try it you put your wallet back in your pocket, : turn and walk whilst saying it's no wonder stores are closing when Amazon will let me send it back! 
If that doesn't get their attention you probably don't need to deal with them! 

Cheers, Graham. 



aceflibble said:


> if your local store own't let you try the grip on your body before you buy it, ask if they have a 1D body you can pick up to see if you like the feel of that, since it's essentially the same.


----------



## sanj (Sep 25, 2017)

I have no use for the battery grip.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Sep 25, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the 5DIV, but on the 80D, it's possible to use a grip + just 1 battery. I've done that lots of times on bird portraiture, when I know that I'm not going to be shooting for more than an hour or two anyways. Another (sort of?) cool thing. On some grips, you can use AA batteries instead of the camera's batteries. I've actually never even tried it, but I guess if you use regular batteries for flashes and carry them around anyways, it's another backup power source of sorts.
> ...


Which of the new features on your 5D mk 4 are you using? I noticed that mine exhausted the battery much quicker than my 5D mk 3 did, but since I disabled GPS, wifi and the touch screen the battery performance is now about the same. Or are you just saying that you think there was a problem with your original battery?


----------



## midluk (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Public Image*



drmikeinpdx said:


> One other factor in favor of battery grips... I think they make the photographer look more professional. If you work with the public shooting events like weddings, the client will be just a bit more likely to feel they got their money's worth if you show up with a gripped body. It's likely they won't know the difference between that and a 1D series pro body.


This is identical to my observation.
Once at the zoo I overheard a conversation of two women talking about a photographer at a wedding who had an inappropriate camera (likely some mirrorless) and not such a professional camera as I had (70D with battery grip).
And at the wedding of one of my cousins where I took some photos at the reception with my gripped 70D the official professional photographer added a grip to his camera shortly after I showed up…
Bigger is better, at least if you want to impress and appear professional.


----------



## Talys (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Public Image*



midluk said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > One other factor in favor of battery grips... I think they make the photographer look more professional. If you work with the public shooting events like weddings, the client will be just a bit more likely to feel they got their money's worth if you show up with a gripped body. It's likely they won't know the difference between that and a 1D series pro body.
> ...



I've done this at on-site corporate shoots too, even when cameras are mounted on a tripods. I usually leave the lens hood on as well. Having a rebel with a 50mm STM feels less satisfying for the customer, even though they'd never be able to tell the difference in the finished product. 

It's no different than rolling in Pelican/SKB cases instead of tote bags and backpacks. Appearances matter!


----------



## neonlight (Sep 28, 2017)

> Here's a question for the techies in the group...
> 
> A long time ago I read that the two batteries in the grip would provide higher voltage to the focus motor in the lens, resulting in faster autofocus. I think the same article said higher battery voltage allowed the 1D series to provide faster autofocus than smaller bodies. I presume that some lenses would benefit from the higher voltage more than others.



Two batteries will give the same off-load voltage, but will maintain a higher voltage on load than a single battery because the effective internal resistance is halved. Unless Canon have added some sort of series regulator in their grips which controls the current from each, that is. I haven't taken mine to bits to find out, but wonder whether it would be possible even then to find out .

So yes, it is possible that auto focus etc would be faster if the motor loading were increased. 

Another advantage is that if each battery is run at half the current, the effective capacity may be a little higher than when discharged at full current.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2017)

Here is another vote against battery grips. 
I've tried them but never really needed them at all.

But it really is all about *personal preferences* of ergonomics.

I have medium sized hands and feel comfortable with the normal camera grip (5D3). 
I have never had any problems in rotating my combo to portrait orientation. 
Here I'd more often would lose time by changing the grip during action photography. 
Even with lenses like a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 I have no need for a "counterweight". 
My "lens hand" holds the majority of the weight and I hold it like I would hold a rifle. 
So with the elbow on my breast this is as stable as it could be.

Battery live is no argument, if you don't expect 1000+ shots from one pack.

And I prefer a smaller camera body. I don't know if I'd ever switch to a 1D body, except if I'd really feel the need for it's additional functionality.


----------



## pwp (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Public Image*



midluk said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > One other factor in favor of battery grips... I think they make the photographer look more professional. If you work with the public shooting events like weddings, the client will be just a bit more likely to feel they got their money's worth if you show up with a gripped body. It's likely they won't know the difference between that and a 1D series pro body.
> ...



Earlier in my career, shooting portraits when I had a big Mamiya RZ67 kit, I always got a very different response than if I pulled out a Canon, though I invariably got better shots with Canon because of the flexibility vs RZ67. There was somehow more respect with the RZ. I always take the line of being reassuringly expensive, and client perception is a very real thing. You've got to come across as genuinely professional in all sorts of facets, including the kit you use. It's nonsense of course, I'd get the same shots most of the time with an ungripped Rebel as I do with my 1DX or gripped 5DIV. 

Clients often feel more reassured if you turn up in a nice car, well dressed, with a tidy polite assistant and latest equipment. Big equipment. Gripped bodies that don't look like the camera they take on holidays. It's all part of the great game.

Even so, putting client perception aside, I've always preferred gripped bodies.

-pw


----------

